# Sticky  Practice USMLE Questions



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

The latest edition to our forum is the new Practice Questions section found here in the Board Exams section. Questions will cover topics found on both the USMLE and PLAB. Users may feel free to post a question, an answer, or both. So, today's first question is:

*[Question #1]*

A 57-year-old man is brought to the emergency room for a suspected myocardial infarction. An electrocardiogram indicates the appearance of a wide-complex ventricular tachycardia with a rate of 126 beats per minute. The physician prescribes a drug to decrease SA node automaticity, increase AV node refractoriness, and decrease AV node conduction velocity. Which of the following agents was most likely prescribed?

A.
Amiodarone
B.
Disopyramide
C.
Lidocaine
D.
Propranolol
E.
Verapamil

If you have an answer, please reply with "*[Answer to Question #n]*" in your post.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

*[Question #2]*

A 4yr old boy is brought to a clinic by her foster parents beacause of a limp in her left leg and a serum Alk phosphatase 10 times the adult upper limit of normal for the test. the child is withdrawn and clinging to her foster mother. Physical examination is remarkable for a bluish green discoloration of the skin overlying a tender 3 cm mass on the ant portion of the left mid thigh. An x ray of the left thigh reveals a dense mass that extends into surrounding tissue. Which of the following best decribes the increased ALP in this case?

A. ALP is abnormal for her age and is unrelated to her bone lesion

B. ALP is abnormal for her age and the bone lesion represents an area of aseptic necrosis

C. ALP is abnormal for her age and the bone lesion represents an area of femoral fracture

D. ALP is normal for her age and the bone lesion represents an area of osteogeinc sarcoma

E. ALP is normal for her age an represnts an are of Ewings sarcoma

F. ALP is normal for her age and unrelated to her bone lesion


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Question #3

A Pakistan medical student goes to give his prof. He realizes he doesnt know a single question on the test, what would you do in his situation?

A. Cheat
B. Walk Out
C. Write a bunch of Bull Shit
D: Tear the test up and run out screaming "Their coming to get me"
E: Make funny fart sounds for 2 hours


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

We had a guy in our class who was actually in this situation. He's now gone back to the states. His game plan used to be, do the multiple choice questions, cuz of course he could guess, and then sleep through the first half hour or so of the written portion, and then be the first to leave. Pretty sad, but now we know. haha.


----------



## WebEye (Jun 1, 2006)

*Answer to Question #n*

for first question:answer A


----------



## lakreol (Aug 22, 2007)

answer to quest 2 abn alkphos ( even though it's normally higher in children still growing) the limp avascular necrosis of femoral head
I REALLY HOPE SO


----------



## 83knights (Dec 1, 2008)

Question 1: C


----------



## smirk2010 (Oct 10, 2009)

question 1 is D
2 Ewings


----------



## danishperwaiz (Nov 6, 2009)

1. b
2.c


----------



## Baqain4Life (Jun 2, 2011)

Soo....what's the answer??


----------



## rav98 (Jul 25, 2011)

D


----------



## rav98 (Jul 25, 2011)

e


----------



## sutanay123 (Mar 23, 2012)

"*[Answer to Question #1]*" is c


----------



## dredwinf (Dec 18, 2012)

Please enter the Question along with correct answer


----------



## ftplectures (May 30, 2014)

Hello Friend

If you want to do more practice, then definately watch *usmle video lectures at FTP Lectures*. This site is providing you *lots of quiz and easy notes with diagrams.* 


Thanks & Regards


----------

